# Looking for Thousand Sons bitz... Paying Cash... Anywhere in the World.



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm looking for Thousand Sons bitz; Heads, loincloths, shoulder pads, etc. Will use PayPal to pay for them. Painted or unpainted, doesn't matter...


----------



## HoratiOTFH (Mar 18, 2013)

I might have a few pieces. I will look through my bits.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I believe I have a well painted squad of 8 Rubic Marines + 1 Aspiring Sorcerer if you wanted them?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Only if the price is reasonable, as I'm mostly just looking for parts for conversions...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Still looking for assorted Thousand Sons/Tzeentch bitz... paying cash.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh, realized I never responded. £10 plus postage would be my offer? I would send them by tracked delivery, but I don't know how much that would be in the end.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Deus Mortis said:


> Oh, realized I never responded. £10 plus postage would be my offer? I would send them by tracked delivery, but I don't know how much that would be in the end.


PM sent :victory:


----------

